# Stop insulting me.



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone who's known me for more than 7 seconds knows that I am actually a man. You will NOT refer to me as a "she" any longer. Stop. Cease. I am a he and I will always stay that way. Fucking misandrous.

TL;DR: I identify myself as a *man* and not something else.

EDIT: *THE THREAD IS NOT PROVIDED* "AS IS", THERE IS A WARRANTY MEANING THAT IF YOU WASTED YOUR TIME, I CAN HELP YOU FOR ANYTHING (FOR FREE) JUST PM ME.
EDIT 2: Fuck the warranty


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Who are you?


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Who are you?


I am a man. Yes, i was born with a penis.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 23, 2018)

Shut up you $&$$&%/$!


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I am a man. Yes, i was born with a penis.



I have to ask the question ... who cares ?


----------



## aphirst (Aug 23, 2018)

literally what


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

People don't understand genders, and if you don't agree with the fact that I am a man then you should go to hell you fucking misandrous.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> People don't understand genders, and if you don't agree with the fact that I am a man then you should go to hell you fucking misandrous.



It's not that I don't understand or agree with you, it just that I don't really care. People are people, black, white, male, female I don't care what you 'Identify' as, what I care about is your attitude to others and if you are being a prick or not.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

uiaad said:


> It's not that I don't understand or agree with you, it just that I don't really care. People are people, black, white, male, female I don't care what you 'Identify' as, what I care about is your attitude to others and if you are being a prick or not.


If you think that I am a prick just because I have a colossal dick then, as I already said, you should go to hell.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2018)

No one gives a fuck really.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> No one gives a fuck really.


See ? This is how people behave towards men, if I was a woman you wouldn't say such words. It's a shame really


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> See ? This is how people behave towards men, if I was a woman you wouldn't say such words. It's a shame really


I would have said exactly the same.
This isn't about being a man, a woman, or a dog on internet. It's about the attitude.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I would have said exactly the same.
> This isn't about being a man, a woman, or a dog on internet. It's about the attitude.


As far as I can tell, my attitude is one of the best attitude a human being can have: instead of commiting suicide or insulting people, I make a thread asking for people to stop insulting me. I was born with a penis, I am a man.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> As far as I can tell, my attitude is one of the best attitude a human being can have: instead of commiting suicide or insulting people, I make a thread asking for people to stop insulting me. I was born with a penis, I am a man.


I am very proud of you.
It's important to be able to stand and maintain your position.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I am very proud of you.
> It's important to be able to stand and maintain your position.


Thank you


----------



## Chary (Aug 23, 2018)

Ew men, we should ban them all


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ew men, we should ban them all


I thought you hated gays and women 
What's this sudden change of side.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ew men, we should ban them all


+1


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ew men, we should ban them all


If you ban men, the world will plunge into darkness because women can't change light bulbs. I am a proud man, with a colossal penis.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> If you ban men, the world will plunge into darkness because women can't change light bulbs. I am a proud man, with a colossal penis.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 23, 2018)

Dude just go get massive fucking chip off your shoulder and fucking chill the fuck out. I wasn't calling you a prick but you have proved you are one. Possibly the biggest I have ever met on GBATemp. And the fact you have to brag about your ' colossal penis' well maybe you should go in the corner and cry some incel tears


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I am a proud man, with a colossal penis.


There's a proven fact that men bragging about their tool are in fact wearing tiny cocktail sausages, or baby carrots.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)

yea... if you have a "colossal penis", why not going in the porn industry?


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> There's a proven fact that men bragging about their tool are in fact wearing tiny cocktail sausages, or baby carrots.


Actually, you're right. I always dreamed about having a powerful and big penis, but reality is stronger than dreams. When I was a kid, people always said that having a big penis was a form of pride, and since then, I felt that I was different, mine is small. I made this thread because I'm an attention whore, in fact, no one has ever called me "she"...


uiaad said:


> Dude just go get massive fucking chip off your shoulder and fucking chill the fuck out. I wasn't calling you a prick but you have proved you are one. Possibly the biggest I have ever met on GBATemp. And the fact you have to brag about your ' colossal penis' well maybe you should go in the corner and cry some incel tears


I am deeply sorry about this, I hope that I didn't hurt you. If there is anything I can do for you just ask me. I'm sorry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Actually, you're right. I always dreamed about having a powerful and big penis, but reality is stronger than dreams. When I was a kid, people always said that having a big penis was a form of pride, and since then, I felt that I was different, mine is small. I made this thread because I'm an attention whore, in fact, no one has ever called me "she"...
> 
> I am deeply sorry about this, I hope that I didn't hurt you. If there is anything I can do for you just ask me. I'm sorry.


----------



## Chary (Aug 23, 2018)

antiNT said:


> If you ban men, the world will plunge into darkness because women can't change light bulbs. I am a proud man, with a colossal penis.


If you change a light bulb with your tiny carrot, I won't ban you


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ew men, we should ban them all


That would mean you'd have to ban yourself


----------



## antiNT (Aug 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> If you change a light bulb with your tiny carrot, I won't ban you


I might just cut it off and place a bigger one instead.

EDIT: Nevermind, I can just use my hands.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ew men, we should ban them all


You seem to have mixed up the words ban and burn lol


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You seem to have mixed up the words ban and burn lol


Why not both?


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

This thread is a huge mess, goodbye.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> This thread is a huge mess, goodbye.


And whose fault is that?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> And whose fault is that?


Probably mine.
Telling them that their dick was a cocktail sausage was uncalled for.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Probably mine.
> Telling them that their dick was a cocktail sausage was uncalled for.


Damn dude, thats a low blow


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> And whose fault is that?


Yes, it's my fault, that's why I apologized. I take full responsibility if this thread made you waste your time, feel free to PM me if you need something, I am willing to help you as an apology.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Probably mine.
> Telling them that their dick was a cocktail sausage was uncalled for.


*Telling *him*


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Yes, it's my fault, that's why I apologized. I take full responsibility if this thread made you waste your time, feel free to PM me if you need something, I am willing to help you as an apology.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, didn't mean to offend you.
Me and my assumptions


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'm sorry, didn't mean to offend you.
> Me and my assumptions


No it's fine don't worry. I still have a warranty on my threads by the way, so if I made you angry or something you are eligible for the free help too.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Chary said:


> If you change a light bulb with your tiny carrot, I won't ban you


You should definitely ban her sorry i mean him. She damb it he is probably gonna get upset i said that lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You should definitely ban her sorry i mean him. She damb it he is probably gonna get upset i said that lol.


That will theach _them_!

...wait a second


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

Updated the OP with the warranty.


VinsCool said:


> That will theach _them_!
> 
> ...wait a second


Wait a little bit longer than a second and think about what you just typed. Why ? Why are doing this to me ? I thought we were strangers not friends !


AmandaRose said:


> You should definitely ban her sorry i mean him. She damb it he is probably gonna get upset i said that lol.


If i'm banned then you're gonna be banned too because I can use the Destiny Bond move from Pokemon (I'm a Super Saiyan)


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

I would like monetary compensation for the time I have wasted reading this thread


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I would like monetary compensation for the time I have wasted reading this thread


I say OP pays for each one who replied in here.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I say OP pays for each one who replied in here.


I agree with this


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I say OP pays for each one who replied in here.


 I say the OP keeps his money as he needs everything he has to fund his operation to sort out his micro penis lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I say the OP keeps his money as he needs everything he has to fund his operation to sort out his micro penis lol.


LMAO that's not funny, micropenises are not fun conditions


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I say the OP keeps his money as he needs everything he has to fund his operation to sort out his micro penis lol.


I have a trick for him


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I say OP pays for each one who replied in here.


Alright, just send me your personal details like your name, adress... Wait, this is not allowed in this forum section. Too bad I guess


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> LMAO that's not funny, micropenises are not fun conditions


Hey as a woman I am fully aware you can't have fun with a micro penis. Oh no thats not what you meant silly me lol


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Alright, just send me your personal details like your name, adress... Wait, this is not allowed in this forum section. Too bad I guess


I can PM you them though


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey as a woman I am fully aware you can't have fun with a micro penis. Oh no thats not what you meant silly me lol


yea... Also, I guess when you masturbate with only two fingers, the fun isn't there


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I can PM you them though


This basically means that we are friends considering the fact that you don't give personal information to strangers. How much do you want anyway ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> This basically means that we are friends considering the fact that you don't give personal information to strangers. How much do you want anyway ?


Hey I hope your bank balance is bigger than your penis lol.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey I hope your bank balance is vigher than your penis lol.


Actually, it's not, that's the problem. But I don't care if I have a debt.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

You don't even need to PM anything to send money to me anyway though :^)
I have a paypal.me link which I have subtly added to my signature on the off-chance anyone was serious


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> You don't even need to PM anything to send money to me anyway though :^)
> I have a paypal.me link which I have subtly added to my signature on the off-chance anyone was serious


I don't use paypal


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I don't use paypal


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> You don't even need to PM anything to send money to me anyway though :^)
> I have a paypal.me link which I have subtly added to my signature on the off-chance anyone was serious


why would we send you money just like that?
I mean, do you have something to share with us in exchange?
Like getting a Switch and share its games to us on twitch


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why would we send you money just like that?
> I mean, do you have something to share with us in exchange?
> Like getting a Switch and share its games to us on twitch


No, but whats the harm in a single link on the off-chance somebody wants it?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> No, but whats the harm in a single link on the off-chance somebody wants it?


Do you need money?
that badly?


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Do you need money?
> that badly?


dude this whole thread is a meme, i was just going along with it


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> dude this whole thread is a meme, i was just going along with it


Don't be upset, it's not his fault if he takes everything literally.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

I forgot to credit the source of this thread : https://gbatemp.net/threads/stop-insulting-me
Now you can just leave this place, get the fuck outta here and let this thread rest in peace.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

Stop insulting me.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

Stop being mean with me.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Stop insulting me.


Stop, this has gone too far. You're the only friend I have (I explained this in a post above).


----------



## Seriel (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> You're the only friend I have


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

And this, people, is how shitty threads can end. See ya


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> And this, people, is how shitty threads can end. See ya


Please be carefully that door doesn't hit you in the vagina on your way out lol


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Please be carefully that door doesn't hit you in the vagina on your way out lol


All that sand probably would protect.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Please be carefully that door doesn't hit you in the vagina on your way out lol





VinsCool said:


> All that sand probably would protect.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> All that sand probably would protect.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


France is such a beautiful country

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyway, as I was saying, this is how shitty threads can end. Post after this = cancer


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> France is such a beautiful country
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying, this is how shitty threads can end. Post after this = cancer


You must be very proud of your creation, lol


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> You must be very proud of your creation, lol


Yes I am. I think that you haven't noticed but :


antiNT said:


> Anyway, as I was saying, this is how shitty threads can end. *Post after this = cancer*


Too bad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ok, technically, this post is after the post where I said "post after this = cancer", you fooled me, fuck.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2018)

I shall honour your request, mainly because I don't think I can do a better job than you are doing for yourself.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> France is such a beautiful country
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying, this is how shitty threads can end. Post after this = cancer


look at my profile...
I'm not from France


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> look at my profile...
> I'm not from France


Frenchy


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 24, 2018)

You go, *girl*.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> You go, *girl*.


Now now there is absolutely no need to be mean to the spoilt little princess sorry prince any more lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2018)

Ok....


----------



## antiNT (Aug 24, 2018)

End my suffer and let this thread die already. 5 pages, this is ridiculous. Also, I repeat, I was born with a small yet useful penis, therefore, I am a man.


----------



## Exannor (Aug 24, 2018)

antiNT said:


> End my suffer and let this thread die already. 5 pages, this is ridiculous. Also, I repeat, I was born with a small yet useful penis, therefore, I am a man.


Hey, at least you don't have balls of iron like @TheMrIron2 here


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Exannor said:


> Hey, at least you don't have balls of iron like @TheMrIron2 here



I hate you


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I am a proud man, with a colossal penis.


I, too, am hopelessly delusional


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Let this abomination (thread) die already.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Let this abomination (thread) die already.


well, it was about to...
but... you see...
you bumped it


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, it was about to...
> but... you see...
> you bumped it


Shit, that's reasonable.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Shit, that's reasonable.


lets insult you now


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lets insult you now


Fuck me, end my suffer.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Fuck me, end my suffer.


you... you...
you...
you shit...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Also, I repeat, I was born with a small yet useful penis, therefore, I am a man.


Hmm let me think for a second here I was also born with a penis yet I am 100% all woman so how is the fact you were born with a micro penis any kind of guarantee that you are still a man?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hmm let me think for a second here I was also born with a penis yet I am 100% all woman so how is the fact you were born with a micro penis any kind of guarantee that you are still a man?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


OOOOOOOHH


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hmm let me think for a second here I was also born with a penis yet I am 100% all woman so how is the fact you were born with a micro penis any kind of guarantee that you are still a man?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


My voice is masculine, is that enough ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> My voice is masculine, is that enough ?


Ok you win lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Ok you win lol.


boooo
dont give up


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> boooo
> dont give up


Not giving up just regrouping and planning a new form of attack lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Not giving up just regrouping and planning a new form of attack lol.


the hype for your comeback is there
My body is ready


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> the hype for your comeback is there
> My body is ready


Are you secretly Reggie?? Lol


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Are you secretly Reggie?? Lol



Please no, 6 pages this is way too much, you should be ashamed.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Please no, 6 pages this is way too much, you should be ashamed.


You say I should be ashamed yet you are the one announcing to the whole world that you have a tiny dick lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT I wouldn't say you have a small penis but I have seen more meat in a vegetarian restaurant than there is in your pants.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> @antiNT I wouldn't say you have a small penis but I have seen more meat in a vegetarian restaurant than there is in your pants.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Are you secretly Reggie?? Lol


Reggie is Donkey Kong given corporeal form. It's one of Nintendo's well-hidden secrets.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> @antiNT I wouldn't say you have a small penis but I have seen more meat in a vegetarian restaurant than there is in your pants.


That's normal, I mean you can't see what's in my pants. And if you do, then that probably means that you've done something illegal.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 25, 2018)

Classic radical-left mockery thread.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

This thread will never die, it just keeps getting stronger and stronger ... let the hate grow MUHWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> This thread will never die, it just keeps getting stronger and stronger ... let the hate grow MUHWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT heard your girlfriend took you to court because of your small penis but the judge dismissed the case due to a lack of evidence.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> @antiNT heard your girlfriend took you to court because of your small penis but the judge dismissed the case due to a lack of evidence.


Swear on your Timbs you've not taken this joke from internet.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 25, 2018)

Did you really fucking copy my thread? Fuck off, shitpost thief.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://gbatemp.net/threads/stop-insulting-me.513397/

This just proves I have a bigger dick than you. Seriously dude, make up your OWN ideas.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Did you really fucking copy my thread? Fuck off, shitpost thief.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You were credited at some point in the middle


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 25, 2018)

Seriel said:


> You were credited at some point in the middle


Really.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Really.


hell yeah, its just really hidden xD


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 25, 2018)

does a written work written online have copyright? This isn't derivative (or really any different from my own thread) so I think I can actually get monetary compensation from this guy


----------



## Seriel (Aug 25, 2018)

im like 99% sure you cant claim copyright on a gbatemp thread and sue someone for copying it


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 25, 2018)

Seriel said:


> hell yeah, its just really hidden xD


yeet saw it
Wonder if that dude got a zero on any of his exams for plagiarization

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seriel said:


> im like 99% sure you cant claim copyright on a gbatemp thread and sue someone for copying it


same tbh but there's always the chance

I mean you can claim copyright on a YouTube video

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@shaunj66 if people write something on this site, do they effectively own copyright of it or am I speaking thru my ass


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> yeet saw it
> Wonder if that dude got a zero on any of his exams for plagiarization
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


you speak thru your ass


----------



## Seriel (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you speak thru your ass


speak through my ass owo


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT your dick is so small that sex for you is the same as my favourite film

Mission Impossible


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> @antiNT your dick is so small that sex for you is the same as my favourite film
> 
> Mission Impossible


the first? the second?
maybe you can be more specific?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> @antiNT your dick is so small that sex for you is the same as my favourite film
> 
> Mission Impossible


More like "E.T. The Extra Terrestrial" because it's humanly impossible for a dick to be that small


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT your dick is so small that you'll never be half the man your mother was.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

His dick is so small they have been trying to find it at CERN with the large hadron collider


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> His did is so small they have been trying to find it at CERN with the large hadron collider


his did?


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> his did?


Fucking autocorrect


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

It remembers me that movie with Adam Sandlers, a classic, Click
When adam used the remote to see his own making of
Right after her mother gives birth
Dctor were sceptical about if it was a girl or a boy
They noticed a "tic-tac" between his leg
Thats how they know it was a boy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Damn, would you look at that
34 guest.viewing this thread


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

@AmandaRose Look, you have to understand that this piece of crap (this thread) has 7 pages, this is ridiculous. Also, as I already said, it doesn't matter if it's small, my penis does it job perfectly and I'm sure there are women who doesn't care about the size. Trust me, this thread is gonna die and there's nothing you can do about it.
I'm pretty sure that I can just drink milk and it will grow anyway, that's not a problem.

TL;DR : Don't  judge by the size, judge by the effectiveness.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> @AmandaRose Look, you have to understand that this piece of crap (this thread) has 7 pages, this is ridiculous. Also, as I already said, it doesn't matter if it's small, my penis does it job perfectly and I'm sure there are women who doesn't care about the size. Trust me, this thread is gonna die and there's nothing you can do about it.
> I'm pretty sure that I can just drink milk and it will grow anyway, that's not a problem.
> 
> TL;DR : Don't  judge by the size, judge by the effectiveness.


well, it can't do the job if the penis doesnt reach the vagina
you know, legs... they can be in the way


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

You are right this thread will die at some point but you will always have a microscopic penis lol and besides this thread won't die for a while as I have loads more tiny dick jokes in reserve.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You are right this thread will die at some point but you will always have a microscopic penis lol and besides this thread won't die for a while as I have loads more tiny dick jokes in reserve.


I WANT MORE JOKE


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, it can't do the job if the penis doesnt reach the vagina
> you know, legs... they can be in the way


As I said in the first post of page 3, I'm a super Saiyan,which means that I can multiply my strenght by 10. With this ability, I can reach everything


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I WANT MORE JOKE


More coming soon im busy in another thread at the moment lol.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You are right this thread will die at some point but you will always have a microscopic penis lol and besides this thread won't die for a while as I have loads more tiny dick jokes in reserve.


Your descriptions of my penis are very specific and detailed, this isn't normal. Do I know you ? How did you obtain these information ?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> As I said in the first post of page 3, I'm a super Saiyan,which means that I can multiply my strenght by 10. With this ability, I can reach everything


well... actually... no...
its quite the opposite you see
IIRC, supersayen mode increases muscles size
first, penis isn'T a muscle
secondly, youll get bigger legs, so it will be even harder

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



antiNT said:


> Your descriptions of my penis are very specific and detailed, this isn't normal. Do I know you ? How did you obtain these information ?


she's momo


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well... actually... no...
> its quite the opposite you see
> IIRC, supersayen mode increases muscles size
> first, penis isn'T a muscle
> secondly, youll get bigger legs, so it will be even harder


I already wasnt fucking wit @AmandaRose now I gotta deal with mfs like this


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT the report isn't back from CERN, I suspect it could take a number of years yo find out even if your penis does exist let alone have any one actually find it.

A scientist stated it we could find alien life before your penis


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Your descriptions of my penis are very specific and detailed, this isn't normal. Do I know you ? How did you obtain these information ?


Your mamma told me.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> @antiNT the report isn't back from CERN, I suspect it could take a number of years yo find out even if your penis does exist let alone have any one actually find it.
> 
> A scientist stated it we could find alien life before your penis


Scientists also said that Super Saiyans doesn't exist and guess who's alive ? Me, the Super Saiyan with a small but efficient tool.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Your mamma told me.


how does she knows?
she still wipe his ass


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> how does she knows?
> she still wipe his ass


She probably still breastfeeds him lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT  Are you on medication for your delusions or would you like me to arrange for you to have a nice stay in a padded cell ? 

At least we don't need to worry about which wing to stick you on eh ?


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> how does she knows?
> she still wipe his ass


Look, you and @AmandaRose have too much information about me, you have to stop this immediately, it's getting out of hand. Please stop leaking any more info about me or my progenitor. 
EDIT : OHHHHHH 8 FUCKING PAGES GOD PLEASE NO !


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Look, you and @AmandaRose have too much information about me, you have to stop this immediately, it's getting out of hand. Please stop leaking any more info about me or my progenitor.


you inherrited the penis of your adoptive father.
You know why?
because he couldn't reach her vagina, so she went to a fertility clinic


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

I might have to call the police.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT Could you also ask your mum to change her lip stick ? The one she used last time left me with a bit of a rash. Thanks


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I might have to call the police.


What to find your missing penis lol.




uiaad said:


> @antiNT Could you also ask your mum to change her lip stick ? The one she used last time left me with a bit of a rash. Thanks


Hands off her she is mine.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> What to find your missing penis lol.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2018)

I regret replying to this thread


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

Assumed missing : Penis - Very small and inoffensive - Never observed by man with the naked eye or microscope if found please call @Noctosphere for  a good laugh


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I regret replying to this thread


Dawg you've created a fucking religion what are you talking about ?

By the way, I just learned instant transmission and I'm able to teleport to anyone's house but unfortunately I cannot sense any of your energy guys, sorry guess you're too weak. 

P.S : Everytime this thread gets a page, my penis grows by 2cm so you better stop this crap


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Assumed missing : Penis - Very small and inoffensive - Never observed by man with the naked eye or microscope if found please call @Noctosphere for to have a good laugh


why me? 
even Eugene wouldn't be satisfied by eating that one


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Assumed missing : Penis - Very small and inoffensive - Never observed by man with the naked eye or microscope if found please call @Noctosphere for  a good laugh


Nah send it to me it's been a while since i have had a good laugh.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey guys, im starting to feel sorry for @antiNT. 

I think we should start a gofundme for them for a strapon


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Hey guys, im starting to feel sorry for @antiNT.
> 
> I think we should start a gofundme for them for a strapon


Nah I will send him one of mine lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Hey guys, im starting to feel sorry for @antiNT.
> 
> I think we should start a gofundme for them for a strapon


I think I posted it earlier
it's a safe and free way to get larger penis


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I think I posted it earlier
> it's a safe and free way to get larger penis




your making a big assumption that we can find it. I don't even think carbon nano tubes would be small enough to tie on to it


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I think I posted it earlier
> it's a safe and free way to get larger penis



You really, like seriously think that I haven't already tried this method ? Instructions unclear: penis wasn't operational for 2 days after trying this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> You really, like seriously think that I haven't already tried this method ? Instructions unclear: penis wasn't operational for 2 days after trying this.


tmi


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> your making a big assumption that we can find it. I don't even think carbon nano tubes would be small enough to tie on to it


I know that you're just shitposting unlike @AmandaRose who realy have info about me (which is scary) so I won't consider what you're saying.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

ow no, i created a new page


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

its fine @Noctosphere it wasnt working before he tried this


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ow no, i created a new page


2cm for me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> 2cm for me


2mm*


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Wait a second, you all come from English-speaking countries. Is that a coincidence ?


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> 2mm*


2nm*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



antiNT said:


> Wait a second, you all come from English-speaking countries. Is that a coincidence ?



Yes, we just like people who paint big targets on their backs


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I know that you're just shitposting unlike @AmandaRose who realy have info about me (which is scary) so I won't consider what you're saying.


That is because I am a woman and we know everything you would do well to remember that if you ever manage to get a girlfriend lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Wait a second, you all come from English-speaking countries. Is that a coincidence ?


not really
Canada has actually 2 primary language
And mine isn't english


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> That is because I am a woman and we know everything you would do well to remember that if you ever manage to get a girlfriend lol


I'm married, what are you talking about ? Ok you're fake, you don't know me fortunately. Nice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> not really
> Canada has actually 2 primary language
> And mine isn't english


Bonjour, allez bien vous faire enculer bien profond, merci.

Translation: I really like your country, thank you.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

@antiNT A waifu doesnt count


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> not really
> Canada has actually 2 primary language
> And mine isn't english


Same I am Scottish and we have 2 primary language and mine isn't English it's Gaelic


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I'm married, what are you talking about ? Ok you're fake, you don't know me fortunately. Nice.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


your hand isn't really a good wife, you know?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Same I am Scottish and we have 2 primary language and mine isn't English it's Gaelic


french here


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> your hand isn't really a good wife, you know?


Ok, you're a fake too. Guess i'm lucky then, you don't actually know me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Ok, you're a fake too. Guess i'm lucky then, you don't actually know me.


wut?
youre trying to make us think we are wrong
but I see right through you
I know we aren'T wrong


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

If I'm honest I'm not sure any of you are real. I'm beginning to think your all just some painkiller fueled hallucination like the time I thought the cat was a microwave ... it never liked lasagna after that


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> your hand isn't really a good wife, you know?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


My mum is French


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> My mum is French


Really?
or is it just a way to say you wanna be my sistra?


----------



## antiNT (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> My mum is French


Tell your mother : "je suis pas gay mais 5$ c'est 5$", thank me later.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Really?
> or is it just a way to say you wanna be my sistra?


She really is. She was born in Amiens.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> She really is. She was born in Amiens.


idk that city
I live in the province of Quebec, like vinny


----------



## antiNT (Aug 26, 2018)

+2 cm


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

antiNT said:


> +2 cm


2nm*


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> idk that city
> I live in the province of Quebec, like vinny


It's about 2 hours north of Paris and is an absolutely beautiful place.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> It's about 2 hours north of Paris and is an absolutely beautiful place.


Actually, I left my country for the first time when I was 16 iirc
the second time when i was around 21
both time were for going to Disney World of Orlando, Florida
So actually, I never left the continent 

Unless... do you want to remake the Pangea? that way, I might go to France


----------



## antiNT (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Actually, I left my country for the first time when I was 16 iirc
> the second time when i was around 21
> both time were for going to Disney World of Orlando, Florida
> So actually, I never left the continent
> ...


On s'en branle fils de pute, nous ce qu'on veut c'est casser du gros cul de salope comme celui de la mère de l'auteur. En plus d'être accro à la bite, elle a mis au monde un colossal enculé incapable d'écrire trois mots sans faire de fautes, tout ça à cause de ses mangas de puceau qui lui ont détruit ses neurones d'attardé. Alors que l'Elite s'est dépucelée à 14 ans, l'auteur de ce post de merde n'a jamais vu de vagin dégoulinant de foutre à 25 ans, trop occupé à branler sa bite de 7 cm phimosée au smegma. Il n'y a que sa salope de mère qui goute à son fromage par pitié de voir son fils devenir le plus gros déchet d'Europe à force de se foutre des brosses à chiottes dans le cul. Inutile de préciser qu'il est descolarisé depuis ses 12 ans à cause de sa phobie sociale de sous-homme et qu'il vit de son RSA qu'il claque dans les poupées gonflables et dans les médicaments qui lui servent à oublier à quel point il a raté sa vie. Ce gros déchet associal ne voit la lumière du jour qu'une fois par an, lorsqu'il sort de sa chambre de puceau pour aller en forêt au Nouvel An, pour faire croire à sa famille qu'il a des amis. Sa salope de mère n'est pas aussi naive que lorsqu'elle n'avait pas pris la pillule en pensant qu'elle tomberai pas enceinte, elle sait pertinemment que son fils attardé qui a miraculeusement échappé à l'avortement n'a aucun contact social autre qu'avec des forumeurs de la plus grosse déchetterie de France.

Translation : I really like you @Noctosphere really you're an amazing person.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

antiNT said:


> On s'en branle fils de pute, nous ce qu'on veut c'est casser du gros cul de salope comme celui de la mère de l'auteur. En plus d'être accro à la bite, elle a mis au monde un colossal enculé incapable d'écrire trois mots sans faire de fautes, tout ça à cause de ses mangas de puceau qui lui ont détruit ses neurones d'attardé. Alors que l'Elite s'est dépucelée à 14 ans, l'auteur de ce post de merde n'a jamais vu de vagin dégoulinant de foutre à 25 ans, trop occupé à branler sa bite de 7 cm phimosée au smegma. Il n'y a que sa salope de mère qui goute à son fromage par pitié de voir son fils devenir le plus gros déchet d'Europe à force de se foutre des brosses à chiottes dans le cul. Inutile de préciser qu'il est descolarisé depuis ses 12 ans à cause de sa phobie sociale de sous-homme et qu'il vit de son RSA qu'il claque dans les poupées gonflables et dans les médicaments qui lui servent à oublier à quel point il a raté sa vie. Ce gros déchet associal ne voit la lumière du jour qu'une fois par an, lorsqu'il sort de sa chambre de puceau pour aller en forêt au Nouvel An, pour faire croire à sa famille qu'il a des amis. Sa salope de mère n'est pas aussi naive que lorsqu'elle n'avait pas pris la pillule en pensant qu'elle tomberai pas enceinte, elle sait pertinemment que son fils attardé qui a miraculeusement échappé à l'avortement n'a aucun contact social autre qu'avec des forumeurs de la plus grosse déchetterie de France.
> 
> Translation : I really like you @Noctosphere really you're an amazing person.


do you know what you just said?
because in the very first sentence, you insult your own mother lol


----------



## antiNT (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> do you know what you just said?
> because in the very first sentence, you insult your own mother lol


You're the author of the post i quoted 
Edit : keep reading


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

antiNT said:


> You're the author of the post i quoted
> Edit : keep reading


well... actually, it doesnt say that at all
it says the author of the post you were writting


----------



## antiNT (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well... actually, it doesnt say that at all
> it says the author of the post you were writting


No, I fucking wrote this wall of text now finish reading it thanks.
Edit : you seem more calm now


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Actually, I left my country for the first time when I was 16 iirc
> the second time when i was around 21
> both time were for going to Disney World of Orlando, Florida
> So actually, I never left the continent
> ...


I have pretty much travelled all round the world and have also lived for a few years in france then for a year in germany then 6 months in Belgium. I am also constantly going back and forth every month because of work between Rockstar North here in Scotland and Rockstar Leeds in England.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I have pretty much travelled all round the world and have also lived for a few years in france then for a year in germany then 6 months in Belgium. I am also constantly going back and forth every month because of work between Rockstar North here in Scotland and Rockstar Leeds in England.


Rockstar?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Rockstar?


http://www.rockstarnorth.com lol surprised you never heard of then


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Rockstar?



As in the company formally DMA design - creators of GTA ? ring any bells ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

uiaad said:


> As in the company formally DMA design - creators of GTA ? ring any bells ?


The company that was first called  acme game company lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> http://www.rockstarnorth.com lol surprised you never heard of then





uiaad said:


> As in the company formally DMA design - creators of GTA ? ring any bells ?


Yea well, I know Rockstar was the company that created GTA (GTA V at least)
Just wasn't 100% sure if we were talking about the same Rockstar
So you work for Rockstar


----------



## antiNT (Aug 26, 2018)

Goodbye.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Goodbye.


zzz... huh? you said something?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea well, I know Rockstar was the company that created GTA (GTA V at least)
> Just wasn't 100% sure if we were talking about the same Rockstar
> So you work for Rockstar


Yep for the last 14 years minus time off for certain reasons you already know about lol.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> zzz... huh? you said something?


I'm done with you, I already talked to you in your mother language, now you're finished.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Yep for the last 14 years minus time off for certain reasons you already know about lol.


You're an attention whore just like me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I'm done with you, I already talked to you in your mother language, now you're finished.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


+2 nm


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I'm done with you, I already talked to you in your mother language, now you're finished.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Except I tell the truth unlike you who is exaggerating how big your penis is lol. And yes I am a whore and proud of it baby I'm just not an attention whore.


----------



## antiNT (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Except I tell the truth unlike you who is exaggerating how big your penis is lol. And yes I am a whore and proud of it baby I'm just not an attention whore.


I have no choice but to say "no u". Sorry.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Jokes aside, I cannot continue this thread like really I've never seen a thread with 11 pages on the Edge of the forum i didn't think it was going to be so "popular" but now I won't answer more. Thanks everyone and sorry @Noctosphere, I insulted you (like a savage) in French lmao
And remember kids, what happens on the EOF stays on the EOF. Peace. (also sorry for my sexist joke @Chary )


----------



## Chary (Aug 26, 2018)

It's cool, we're all equally trash in the end


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2018)

antiNT said:


> I'm pretty sure that I can just drink milk and it will grow anyway, that's not a problem.


I doubt that's a viable option, because milk is bad for you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I doubt that's a viable option, because milk is bad for you.


Why are both message refering to @AmandaRose profile?
I mean, i doubt shell ever produce milk lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Why are both message refering to @AmandaRose profile?
> I mean, i doubt shell ever produce milk lol


Sorry, I think that had to do with my trackpad slipping and editing the post right before clicking the Reply button.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Why are both message refering to @AmandaRose profile?
> I mean, i doubt shell ever produce milk lol


It certainly would be a miracle lol.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 26, 2018)

damn, the meme thief got 11 pages? Ironic, considering his cock is only 1.1 centimeters long

If you steal my shitpost once more, I will personally come to your house, kidnap you, and cut off your head in the name of God and memes.


----------

